# Angeln in Kroatien



## Kuschi777 (4. August 2008)

Hi,

also ich fahre kommendes WE mit meiner Familie nach Kroatien.
Da darf die angel natürlich nicht fehlen.
Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob man bei Crikvenica auf Conger oder Hornhecht fischen kann.
Falls ja wie macht man dies am besten?
Hab bis jetzt absolut keine ahnung.
Einfach mal alles schreiben was ihr zu dem thema wisst.
Und wie wahrscheinlich es ist das man eine fischart von diesen erwischt.
Bin schon auf euer Tipps gespannt.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Kann mir denn niemand tipps geben?
Wäre euch echt dankbar.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Nikile (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hi,

sag mal bitte wo du angelst, dann kann ich dir vllt ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## leguan8 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

mal ruhig bleiben. es lag ja mal ne gerade eine nacht zwischen deienr anfrage und deinem seltsamen statment.


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



Nikile schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sag mal bitte wo du angelst, dann kann ich dir vllt ein paar Tipps geben


 

Steht doch schon in meinem ersten Posting drinne.
Bei Crikvenica und da wollt ich gerne tipps dazu haben.



Gruß
Flo


----------



## Nikile (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Aso sorry nicht gesehen hehe.

Also Angeltechnisch geht da nicht viel. Conger kannst de vergessen hab noch nie gesehen bzw. gehört das da jemand mal sowas gefangen hat. "Normalen" Aal kannst du in dem Kanal fangen genau so wie Meeräschen, allerdings ist da alles voller Schei**, weil da alles reingespült wird. Hornhecht ist auch schwer, hab zwar schon welche gesehen, sind dort aber ziemlich selten. In Rijeka, also weiter nördlich kommen sie viel öfter vor. 
Ich würd mal sagen du wirst beides nich fangen können dort. Da du erst 16 bist wirds wohl auch schwer sein nach KRK zufahren ans offene Meer.

Ich hoffe ich hab dir jetzt nicht die vorfreude genommen.

Wenn du möchtest geb ich dir ein paar Tipps und Stellen auf andere Fische, damit du dort ein bisschen Spass hast.

Gruss NIKI


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



Nikile schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest geb ich dir ein paar Tipps und Stellen auf andere Fische, damit du dort ein bisschen Spass hast.
> 
> Gruss NIKI


 

jo wäre dir dankbar,
aber bitte wenn möglich hakengröße usw. alles dazuschreiben weil ich wirklich mit der Meeresangelei so gut wie keine erfahrung hab.
Wie wahrscheinlich isses denn in dem Fluss nen normalen Aal zu fangen und auf was beißen den die am besten in der Gegend?


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Nikile (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

hmm also zu dem Aal, wahrscheinlich is es schon Abends Nachts einen an den Haken zu kriegen,allerdings wird der ziemlich klein sein und einen großen wirst du nicht rauskriegen, da da alles voller Kraut ist, also ich rate dir lass es, da holst du mehr Klopapier raus als Fisch. Probier es lieber auf Meeräsche in dem Kanal un der Seite zum Meer also von der Brücke aus gesehen. Mit Wasserkugel, langem Vorfach kleinen Drilling, oder 14-16 Einzelhaken. Als Köder kauf dir ein Leib Brot, das innere ist ziemlich weich knete das zusammen und gib so Streichkäse dazu verknete das und du wirst aufjedenfall was fangen. Dann kannst du vom Ufer aus auf Arbun(kroatische Name, deutsch kA) und diverse Barscharten angeln, schmecken allesamt super. Köder Kalamares ausm SUpermarkt, also gefroren. Nicht den vom Fischmarkt. Blei 100-120g und so weit raus wie möglich. Je näher am Ufer um so kleiner werden die Fische. Hab keztes Jahr einen 3kg Fisch gefangen keine Ahnung was hat aber super gekämpft. Als Haken benütz ich immer Butthaken, Halslänge ca. 3 cm keine Ahnung welche größe. Den Tintenfisch in Ringe schneiden, ruhig mit Innereien und auffädeln bis der komplette Haken bestückt ist. Dann empfehl ich dir wenn du mal da bist in den Angelladen "Tam" zu gehn und dir Kalamares Kunstköder zukaufen. Kosten 5-...€ damit kannst du Abends Kalamares fangen macht richtig Spass und man hat nicht immer die Gelegenheit dazu. Sieht so aus http://www.skorpion-dnc.hr/admin_slike/proizvodi/65.jpg

Dann kannst noch ne Packung "morski crv" kaufen, damit fängst du aufjedenfall was, ruhig kleineren haken 6-8 Größe. So ne Art Watwurm oder so. Packung kostet glaub ich 5 €.

Und wenn nichts geht, dann lässt dich nach Tribalj fahren 
5km entfernt ins Landesinnere und fängst den Karpfen deines Lebens 

Gruss Niki


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Noch ne Frage bevors heute abend losgeht.
Wie führt man dann den köder für Kalamares?
Eher am grund oder an der oberfläche?
Schnell oder langsam?
Und wie tötet man einen wenn man einen gefangen hat.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Tado (12. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hier mal paar Fotos vom See Tribalj und paar Fänge:vik:


LG Tado


----------



## Poppke (21. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hi,
gibt es irgendwelche Vorschriften, Voraussetzungen, für das Angeln von der Küste Istriens (Porec) aus? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es ohne Boot? Was fängt man (eventuell) Mitte September und WIE?
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Arbun (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

*Offiziele Touristen Info* auf Deutsch siehe Link1

Hier ist ein Info direkt zum Angeln bei Poreč siehe Link2

Infos für Leute die kroatisch sprechen Link zum kroatischen Sportfischerverband

*Zur Ermutigung...*
Ich hab an 4 Tagen am Stück jeweils morgens vom Ufer geangelt (Kvarner Bucht) und für die verhältnisse war ich zufrieden... . Nach Meinung der Einheimischen gute Fänge!?:vik:|kopfkrat

Köder Bibiwurm, Telerute 10-40g in 3m, 8er Raubfischhaken und 20g Laufblei.


http://www.croatia.hr/Deutsch/TurizamPlus/Aktivnost.aspx?idActivity=5&idOrder=0


----------



## Arbun (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Der Fisch ohne Kopf war ein großes Petermännchen...#q

ein älterer Herr meinte er habe schon 50 von denen Viechern gefangen und ich solle aufpassen wenn ich sowas fange und so, er habe sich schon 5 mal gestochen und mußte einmal ins Krankenhaus, wäre fast gestorben, da er Nachts aufm Boot nicht gesehen hatte was fürn fisch gebissen hatte.

Und ich hab ne halbe Stunde später selber so ein Teil an der Angel... der nette Herr war aber wieder da, hat den Fisch mit meinem Fischtöter erledigt und dann den Kopf inklusive erste Rückenflosse mit Stacheln abgeschnitten. Der Kopf ging zurück ins Meer und den Rest konnt ich braten... war aber echt lecker!#6

Die Grundel durfte wieder schwimmen...


----------



## Poppke (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Arbun (24. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Achso mir fällt noch ein: *Tintenfisch* (kroatisch = Lignja), auch gefroren (gibts günstig in jedem Supermarkt), ist ein *super Köder*...

Als ich mit den Würmern nix mehr gefangen hab, hatte ich mit Tintefischstücken von nem Angelkollegen noch nen Arbun und besagtes Petermännchen gefangen!


----------



## menden (15. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

ich war letztes jahr im urlaub am campingplatz in zadar ich hab dort mit einer 3g pose in grund nähe gefischt und es war sehr erfolgreich dutzende meerbrassen und meeräschen alle um die 20cm und 7 hornhechte größter war 80cm und etwa 9 wittlinge waren die ausbeute von etwa 4-5 angeltagen

grüße aus menden


----------

